# Just can't get webcam to work on windows 7



## Helpmeimstuck (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a logitech C200.

I upgraded from XP to windows 7.

I downloaded the windows 7 driver for the logitech c200 from their website: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam-communications/webcams/devices/5865

But I constantly have an 'unknown device' in the device manager window.  Could it be something to do with the 3rd highlighted item in the below image?






Advice appreciated.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 14, 2011)

Disconnect the webcam and then right click on the via usb enhanced host controller that has the yellow icon next to it and click on uninstall.  Reboot the computer and see if windows will reintall the drivers again.  You will need to do the same thing for the high defintion audio entries.

What computer or motherboard do you have?  Do you have onboard sound and a dedicated sound card?


----------



## Helpmeimstuck (Feb 15, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Disconnect the webcam and then right click on the via usb enhanced host controller that has the yellow icon next to it and click on uninstall.  Reboot the computer and see if windows will reintall the drivers again.  You will need to do the same thing for the high defintion audio entries.
> 
> What computer or motherboard do you have?  Do you have onboard sound and a dedicated sound card?



Tried that, didn't work, but I did a windows update and it installed an update for the camera which worked.

I have a dell precision 380 with a dell motherboard too.

Yes, I have both onboard and dedicated soundcards (5.1)

The 'unkown' devide is gone now, but the yellow symbols by the audio device and the VIA usb thing are still there.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 15, 2011)

Run windows update and see if you can get updated drivers for that hardware.  The only other thing i can see is that Windows 7 may not be supported on that machine.  Do you have 32bit or 64bit windows 7?


----------



## Helpmeimstuck (Feb 16, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Run windows update and see if you can get updated drivers for that hardware.  The only other thing i can see is that Windows 7 may not be supported on that machine.  Do you have 32bit or 64bit windows 7?



32 bit.  This is I had it installed before with no problems.  I reformatted the computer with the same versions of windows 7 but not all the devices seem to be recognised fully. I'll try another update.


----------

